# North east meet CANCLED



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Its that time again north east monthly meet 13 Jan 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 any one coming this month 
Anyone have a problem with changing this to the Thursday the 14th :?:
DUE TO THE EVER CHANGING WEATHER AND ONE OR TWO OTHER THINGS HIS IS CANCLED FOR THIS MONTH BUT WILL BE ON AS NORMAL SECOND WEDNESDAY IN FEB


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be making my debut :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there, with the laptop :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> We'll be there, with the laptop :wink:


I thought you might


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> I'll be making my debut :lol:


Good man


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully will make this as well. All depending on work.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We'll be there, with the laptop :wink:


..... and that TTOC badge we talked about in December please!!! :wink: 
Yeah, I'll be there too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scottydog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be there, with the laptop :wink:
> ...


Have you got a spare badge for mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See first message for a possible change of date


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Thursday is good for me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> Thursday is good for me.


Great what about scotty and mal come on guys


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make either day, on lates all week. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Will hopefully make febuary. Got a couple of new mods as well.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday is good for me.
> ...


Sent you a message fella... Never say never but not sure if I can make it  
I'd also sent Wallsendmag a mail the other night about badges and I've just realised I was being a numpty coz I'd forgot about taking my little fella to his grans every thurs straight after work. Not back home till 8 on a thurs so it's cutting it bloody tight. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else just remember it is the Thursday ( something to do with some second rate foodball team playing or something :wink: ) this month back to the Wednesday next


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NOW CANCLED SORRY SEE FIRST POST


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

ok guys,

It looked like I wouldn't be able to make it anyway so I'll look forward to seeing you all next time 

Wallsendmag I'll remind/pester you again next month about the legendary 'badge' if you don't mind? :wink: :roll:

oh one day It will be done and I can hold my forum head high again!!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> ok guys,
> 
> It looked like I wouldn't be able to make it anyway so I'll look forward to seeing you all next time
> 
> ...


You will just have to hang your head for another month :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scottydog said:


> ok guys,
> 
> It looked like I wouldn't be able to make it anyway so I'll look forward to seeing you all next time
> 
> ...


If you joined the club I could post you one sooner :wink:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

May well do fella, I'll have to keep an eye on the sky as I ain't doing anything in this weather


----------

